# yey donor found for us



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

very excited got a call from lwc with an offer of potential donor who we have accepted and are very happy with, can't wait to start


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hoooooray for you and your partner whisks!!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeh, congrats !!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

congrats hun


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations to you and DP Whisks, what great news!

Love S x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

gr8 congrats to u whisks i know how excited u r because im at same stage as u. when u starting prehaps we can be cycle buddies x


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi kelz

not sure when starting yet as im gonna be an egg donor so waiting for a recipient but they said they will find a match asap once the rest of my blood test results come back which should be next week, so hopefully will start pretty soon, i will keep you posted as would be great to be cycle buddies.

do you know when you will start? are you having ivf?

take care x


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done, really good news. xx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi whisks im starting my injections monday 27th, im doing iui what u doing ivf??


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi kelz

yeah i am doing ivh but also donating eggs so will prob take a bit longer than you as got to go on the pill first to sychronize my cycle with the recipients. hope to find out if they have matched me with a recip this week, i assume it will all start pretty soon once they have.

how long will you have to inject for?


----------

